# Meat Fly



## Lez325 (Jun 10, 2021)

I was out again with the Macro lens yesterday and spotted "Old Red Eye" on a leaf 



DSC01679 Meatfly by Les Moxon, on Flickr

Thank's for taking the time to look 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice shot, good detail.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 10, 2021)

Very nice! Homely little bugs...


----------



## Lez325 (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you Gentlemen 

Les


----------

